# Installing Ball Bearing Drawer Slides-1/2" w



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I'm needing some tutoring on installing these 14" BB Drawer slides...
Hints, Tips needed...
Jack
Mustad7731


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Have you tried you tube?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

These might help. Be sure and allow 1" clearance between your drawer boxes and the drawer opening. I usually go about a sixteenth more but never less. I separate the slides and attach the cabinet side first. Then attach the drawer slide to the drawers about 3/16 from the bottom or less. Any more and they will drag on the cabinet. The back brackets will over time get loose mainly because most cabinets have 5 millimeter plywood for backs and the screws don't hold forever. Everything has to square from the face frame and front of the drawer boxes. The slides have oblong holes to adjust. Probably good advice to hit You Tube or Kreg's website, they may have a video. I have one of their slide install tools but never use it. If they don't go don't force them, you will end up with a ruined slide and ball bearings everywhere. The best cabinet construction is to have mounting blocks that are inside the cabinet for the slide to screw to so you don't use the back brackets in my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*"The best cabinet construction is to have mounting blocks that are inside the cabinet for the slide to screw to so you don't use the back brackets in my opinion. Good luck."*

This


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What gb says. Also as stated above, give an opening slightly above the 1" clearance and can shim a tad if needed. I used to have a cabinet shop and mounted using screws into each side and not from back end devises. Everything must be Square to work best!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Slip said:


> What gb says. Also as stated above, give an opening slightly above the 1" clearance and can shim a tad if needed. I used to have a cabinet shop and mounted using screws into each side and not from back end devises. Everything must be Square to work best!


What he said. Break out the playing cards.  You might need them for shims.

Got any pics of your project?
You tube has several videos on installing these slides.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Rear Brackets*

I have two boxes of these things, they work if you are in a pinch. I found these pictures of a job I did. You can see the blocks. This went in a business and I didn't want any call backs and the drawers were big.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------

